
Ask HN: Is anyone working on tech for dementia/Alzheimer's? - zbravo
Plenty of news on research into pharma treatments but what about technology to outsource memory, manage life or make caretakers more efficient?
======
lasercat
Check out DementiaHack
[http://about.hackernest.com/dementiahack-2017-winners/](http://about.hackernest.com/dementiahack-2017-winners/)

------
trez
Hey, we work on LiNote. A device for people with memory impairments. It help
caretaker to be "always" close to their loved one. Our website is only in
french but you might still get the big picture
[https://www.linote.fr](https://www.linote.fr)

~~~
JSeymourATL
Friendly Challenge: include a multi-language feature on your website. >
[https://www.websitebuilderexpert.com/how-to-build-a-multi-
la...](https://www.websitebuilderexpert.com/how-to-build-a-multi-language-
website/)

------
ermir
I recently learned about the Amba by Senecto, a tablet with specialized
software for taking care of the daily tasks and communication of people with
memory loss or dementia.

[https://www.senecto.com](https://www.senecto.com)

------
gremlinsinc
When AR takes off, I'd like to create a wearable that 'reminds/nudges' you
about who people are, even people you should know no matter what, like your
own son or daughter.

I'd like to see if gentle reminders, when memories are fading, or unreachable
could possibly help with some coherency, of course I'd need to work with
medical experts to test out, ways to make AR work to improve cognition, but I
think there's a real opportunity there.

------
ksudf
I recently worked on an app with some learning resources about dementia.
[iOS]([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dementia-
overview/id13722090...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dementia-
overview/id1372209083?mt=8)) and
[android]([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.nativescri...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.nativescript.HCA))

------
dhruvp98
Working on a device that uses portable EEG & Artificial Intelligence to make
Alzheimer's diagnosis more accessible, accurate, and cost-effective. Check us
out at: synapto.io

------
boltzmannbrain
Intelligent elderly care by Fern:
[http://www.carebyfern.com/](http://www.carebyfern.com/)

------
amingilani
This startup uses VR for the elderly. They used to focus on Dementia but it's
been a while and I think they've expanded focus now:
[https://onecaringteam.com](https://onecaringteam.com)

------
jayanthbagare
Yes we have done an interesting project to get music to help retrieve memory.
Do have a look [https://youtu.be/zXfIz4Uqtus](https://youtu.be/zXfIz4Uqtus)

------
sp0tby
I'm working on ReminX ([http://www.reminx.com](http://www.reminx.com)), a
system for anxiety reduction through reminicence therapy.

------
pastaking
Check out [http://www.winterlightlabs.com/](http://www.winterlightlabs.com/)

Monitor dementia / alzheimer's through speech

------
ordak
alz.care is/was working on a tracker [https://alz.care/](https://alz.care/)

